# Spec V pix



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Just posted these on my blog


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Those seats aren't exactly looking "track-focused" are they??


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

no back seats right?

recon you can put them in from a donor car?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> Those seats aren't exactly looking "track-focused" are they??


Cem, picture may be deceptive but they are not bad at all.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

cool! GTRCenter :: Uncategorized :: Spec-v Official Shots from Nissan
it should end up on autoblog.com soon too!

those seats were specialy designed for this car. they picked an off the shelf set from recaro and found it wasnt up to nuff on the ring, so they created a stiffer seat specially for the R35, not to mention the fabric and stitching etc. also its adjustable. not as light weight as a non-adjustable, but still, its better for a wider audiance. the spec-v is not a full race GT-R.


----------



## Razo (Nov 6, 2006)

Any word on how much the SpecV weighs?


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

More here:

Nissan reveals 2010 GT-R SpecV - [2010 R35 Nissan GT-R SpecV] - MotorAuthority - Car news, reviews, spy shots


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Great, thanks for the pics and link. :thumbsup:

I like the way it says, "for _your_ 15 million..." 

A little while back it was 12.5 million...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

SpecV over-boost button!

Far as I know nobody out there has yet discovered or talked about this!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

All hi res here including colours. 

Http://press.nissan-global.com/NISSANGTR/EN/photographs4.html


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

15mil !?!? LOL, you must be joking.

Standard Recaro's weren't good enough for the ring? Sounds like sales hype to me.

It does look very nice though, can't deny that.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

15 mil is not on the road cost though. It's closer to 16.5 I think.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Good news, hope they bring the thing out soon . .time the used R35s from last year drop below the 5.500.000Yen mark

Thought what exactly does the Spec-V offer over a Nismo R35 GTR Club Sport. 

Thought for all the hype, the R34 GTR and R34 GTR V-SpecII were not really that different. The Nuer at least had some 40HP more, so i was looking for at least 80HP more on the Spec-V.

Whatever 15.000.000Yen is rich peeps territory, nice for them.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I don't think the people that buy the Spec-V will be too concerned with the price, they will be looking for the exclusivity more than anything else. I don't know how many will be made but I'm sure demand will greatly exceed supply. 

It certainly has some nice extra's, but for that price tag I'd personally want a hell of a LOT more. 16mil gives you access to a lot of very nice machinery....

Dino - Just seen the updates on your page. Shame the rear seats weren't replace with a sheet of carbon or something like that, would look a lot better than the quilted blanket.:chuckle: And the rear subs still in place?? Would have thought they'd be binned too.... Those front seats look great though !


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Dino, how much for the "Spec V" badge?

Pretty sure there will be at least one person out there slapping on the badge to make up for their...nevermind...

Also, I agree with Nick - they could have stripped out a LOT more from the interior.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

akasakaR33 said:


> Dino, how much for the "Spec V" badge?


I'm sure Matty32 will be selling them soon !

Will this be on display tomorrow at TAS?


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Sent to me about 9 minutes ago.

Photobucketed for your pleasure.

I have a feeling I know what it is...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Meh...dont think Nissan has done enough.



^^^^^^Ok, so what is it? I thought the CF look for hoods was out like 4 years ago?


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

High Res:

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: resizecz3.jpg


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

psd1 said:


> Meh...dont think Nissan has done enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^Ok, so what is it? I thought the CF look for hoods was out like 4 years ago?


Agreed. For £100k I would expect it to be a little more track focused.  Saying that, I've not seen anything relating to its performance so it might be there and we just have to wait for the details.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

NickM said:


> Will this be on display tomorrow at TAS?


I hope so, but it's not on the list of cars Nissan have said their are bringing to TAS.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I love those seats, why cant we have those in the normal car:bawling:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Jacey Boy said:


> I love those seats, why cant we have those in the normal car:bawling:





Because this is the spec v


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

stealth said:


> Because this is the spec v


Oh sorry, thats where the extra £50k is going


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Jacey Boy said:


> Oh sorry, thats where the extra £50k is going



So it would seem


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i really like the new color " ultimate opal black". I think the specv is incredible but a little bit on the expensive side.....


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

joker69 said:


> i really like the new color " ultimate opal black". I think the specv is incredible but a little bit on the expensive side.....


I was about to say that too! Lovely pearly color, return of the MP-like colors! :clap:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

To import that into the UK at todays FX rates would make it £150k - crazy!!!!!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i don't think this is being targetted at anyone outside of japan.

the price of a porsche turbo is Yen20m on the road. a GT2 is Yen27m.

I guess Nissan are thinking that as long as they stay a few million away from the turbo then plenty of people will want it. I guess they've also spoken to current owners who have absolutely no need for the rear seats but do want better performance. i'm not saying i agree with this but i'm pretty sure this is how the specV came about.

the question now is, if the gtr in standard form was meant to beat the porsche turbo, does the specV beat the GT2? certainly the GT2 is lacking 4WD and a large trunk but now there's much much less separating them in terms of cost. and one must assume the porsche branding is worth a few million too.

i think so few of the specV's will enter the 2nd hand market that they won't have a dramatic affect of the GT-R prices. they're plummeting all by themselves... they don't need the specV to help with that!

i must say though, if they offer those carbon ceramic brakes as a retrofit then i'm grabbing a set!

edit:

just to add, this 2005 430 is for sale at the dealer for Yen19m. i've heard you can get than down by a couple of mil now. so Yen17m for an 05 430 or Yen16.5m for a gt-r specV.....

http://www.cornesmotor.com/usedcar/detail.php?id=128


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Sure the new black is nice ,but I would have thought on the spec v a complete new colour would be added by Nissan , Bayside blue ,MP 2 or something differant.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

stealth said:


> Sure the new black is nice ,but I would have thought on the spec v a complete new colour would be added by Nissan , Bayside blue ,MP 2 or something differant.


Well, for a black, this get's pretty close doesn't it?


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

The opal black is a dark purple metallic, that looks cool and a nice throwback.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Hugo said:


> Well, for a black, this get's pretty close doesn't it?


Bloody loverly colour ,but hardly black ,but yeah that is real nice
.:bowdown1:


----------



## Swiss Frank (Apr 29, 2008)

NickM said:


> I don't think the people that buy the Spec-V will be too concerned with the price, they will be looking for the exclusivity more than anything else. I don't know how many will be made but I'm sure demand will greatly exceed supply.
> QUOTE]
> 
> The video says, "they cannot produce more than 30 a month."


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

tokyogtr said:


> i
> just to add, this 2005 430 is for sale at the dealer for Yen19m. i've heard you can get than down by a couple of mil now. so Yen17m for an 05 430 or Yen16.5m for a gt-r specV.....


That might work in Japan as you say. Wouldn't work here though, where an '05 F430 is £75k and an '07 997 Turbo is £65k vs £150k for a SpecV.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Guy said:


> That might work in Japan as you say. Wouldn't work here though, where an '05 F430 is £75k and an '07 997 Turbo is £65k vs £150k for a SpecV.


agreed, but as is said the specV is not for sale outside of japan. not even sure they're planning to release it anywhere else, especially now the yen is so strong. personally i'd take an 05 430 over a GTR specV....


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

I wonder if this release will now start to give us some visibility on when Nissan will finally release the low weight race version (i.e. Evo spec, LM spec, whatever spec at 1,550kg max). That will be the one to get, despite the crazy price tag that will accompany it.


----------



## MarkZ (Apr 13, 2006)

JDMGTR said:


> Sent to me about 9 minutes ago.
> 
> Photobucketed for your pleasure.
> 
> I have a feeling I know what it is...



N1?


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks ok:thumbsup: but the wheels r sh1teuke:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Guy said:


> That might work in Japan as you say. Wouldn't work here though, where an '05 F430 is £75k and an '07 997 Turbo is £65k vs £150k for a SpecV.


Guy, think again!
Auto Trader UK - FERRARI F430 2dr F1 Coupe

This is can be nothing other than a marketing initiative from Nissan. With every luxury car dumping its guts in the world, there's no way there can be any profiteering expected from this.

I agree with sean, needed more value. That gearbox housing is just unacceptable, more suited to a Kia.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

JDMGTR said:


> Sent to me about 9 minutes ago.
> 
> Photobucketed for your pleasure.
> 
> I have a feeling I know what it is...


----------



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

Love the titanium exhaust, true piece of art..


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

DazGTR said:


> Looks ok:thumbsup: but the wheels r sh1teuke:


Agreed!


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Personaly 
This car will probably perform better on a clean track as Suzuka or Fuji, then on the Ring. The standard GTR has shown that it masters the Ring, so is basicly bullet prove to race on any comon road in japan, so this one has to offer something more, as it doesn't offer staggering 100HP more power.
I spoke with a Nissan sales manager who drove an R35 with the Nismo Club Sport Package on Fuji and he thinks that the suspension would be too hard for the Ring. So I presume that the Spec-V will be too hard as well. 

I bet the Spec-V will take some secondes off from a standard R35 GTR version II on a track like Suzuka, as the harder suspension and possibly to that effect, reprogramed AWD will give you even more control in high speed corners. The exhaust systhem should actually ad at least 20HP, despite Nismo claiming it gives just benefits to the response.

Will ask a hole in the Nismo representatif tomorrow at the TAS09.:smokin:opcorn:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm surprised they didn't fit harnesses and remove the sub woofer. i guess specV II will be a less luxurious, totally stripped track version? 

i must say though that i can't think of any cars that are road legal that could beat the specV at fuji speedway.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

The subs are optional


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

Review on Carview.

“úŽY GT-R Spec V �y carview �z ƒtƒHƒgƒCƒ“ƒvƒŒƒbƒVƒ‡ƒ“


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Hugo said:


>


Nice! Someone got it!

I figured now was a better time then ever to try and trick someone into thinking that it was the new N1.

Nice work Hugo


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Is it just me or is the Spec-V running on the same Bridgestone tyres as the regular GTR?
If so, I think it's a very strange decision to not have R-compound tyres as the Spec-V is supposed to be more track oriented. Maybe a factory option?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I think the GTR V-Spec in "Black" is looking STUNNING!

:bowdown1:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Guy said:


> That might work in Japan as you say. Wouldn't work here though, where an '05 F430 is £75k and an '07 997 Turbo is £65k vs £150k for a SpecV.


BBC doesn't seem to think so either ( see end of article)

BBC NEWS | England | Wear | Nissan plant to shed 1,200 jobs


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

man that looks beautiful! love the exhausts and wheels


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks alot nicer than the standard one


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I agree with others who commented on them not really doing enough. I suppose it fits along with their previous VSPEC models though as they weren't a massive shift from the normal GTR, but I'd really have expected them to make this more of a GT3 style effort than what they've done, but only time will tell I suppose.

Once people get to drive one things might change as far as facts vs perception.

I sooooo wish I had the money to import that F430 to NZ...... that's a bargain compared to pricing here for such things !

Just looked on the local Ferrari website at second hand and for the same money you can get a 1997 355 F1 with 40,000km's............. I think I've got to come and work in the UK for a while and maybe return with a car


----------

